
FDA Suddenly Bans Drugs That Have Been On The Market For Decades - jedwhite
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110324/02181913605/fda-suddenly-bans-drugs-that-have-been-market-decades.shtml
======
ck2
Without exaggeration, I bet it goes something like this:

Big Pharma: We need to you ban x,y,z now that we are selling something
similar.

FDA: No problem, anything else?

I mean how else can you honestly explain fish oil being banned, the FDA
doesn't have the time and money to do the research to find all the unregulated
competition that has been on the market for years.

It's like the department that regulated oil drilling, they allowed the
corporations to fill out their own inspection reports and the regulators just
signed it.

------
cheez
Not HN material imo.

